# Help! Removing unknown paint from arches



## Mpptim

Hi all, I've been doing a bit of under body cleaning on my topaz blue 205 GTI, the arches have been painted with some black, slightly rubberised paint. Patio jet on the karcher has taken some of it off but the rest won't budge. APC and tar remover didn't touch it.

It has done its job of protecting, as the paint underneath is very good.

Does anyone have any recommendations on how to remove it?



















Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain

Not paint stripper, obviously.

Turps?

Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpptim

PugIain said:


> Not paint stripper, obviously.
> 
> Turps?
> 
> Sent from my VFD 710 using Tapatalk


Giving turps a go this weekend- thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## \Rian

If thats nything like the tetrosyl stone chip then good luck, I used it on my sills recently and got some on my drive, short of using a scraper it wouldent budge, I thing any chemical capable of stripping it will affect/damage pobaly remove the painted surface

This stone chip stuff is designed to be tuf and resistant to chemicals otherwise why bother butting in arches and underbody?


----------



## Harry_p

Try some cellulose thinners on a rag, just be careful it's not going to affect the original paint.

If it was applied with an aerosol it'll take it right off. Like I say, just be careful it's not going to pull the original paint off with it, not sure what paint they will have used back then or how chemical resistant it might be, try a small hidden area first.


----------



## macca666

Not sure what your plans were but as it looks in decent nick and is obviously still protecting would you consider painting on top of it rather than try to remove it?


----------



## Mpptim

Thanks all, turps didn’t work, I’ll try the cellulose thinners next.

If this doesn’t work I will conside reapplying something similar- after the wheels go back on I’ll see how it looks, as it’s quite high up in the arch it mightn’t be too noticeable- saying that it seems to be applied much thicker at the front and the pressure washer hasn’t removed very much at all.

Underseal not really required here in Oz, with no salt on the roads corrosion on modern cars is minimal.

This resto seems to be mostly undoing POs’ questionable decisions! I’ve had a similar issue with the body trim which has been rattle canned black (very poorly)- has flaked in places and won’t budge in others. Resigned to repainting in the original dark grey colour.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

